# [risolto]kernel panic

## inspiron

I lkernel panic è questo:

```

VFS: Cannot open root device "hdc4" or unknown-block(0,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)

```

In grub.conf ho:

```

root (hd0,1)

kernel (hd0,1)/gentoo-2.6.17-r8/bzImage root=/dev/hdc4

```

boot sta su /dev/hdc2

/   sta su /dev/hdc4

dove sbaglio?Last edited by inspiron on Sun Oct 29, 2006 10:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## crisandbea

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> I lkernel panic è questo:
> 
> ```
> 
> VFS: Cannot open root device "hdc4" or unknown-block(0,0)
> ...

 

quale è il tuo /etc/fstab??????

----------

## faust

Dovresti postare l' /etc/fstab per farci capire qualcosa in più...

/dev/hdc2 nella lingua di grub dovrebbe essere (hd2,1) mi pare

hdc è il terzo disco ----> hd0-hd1-hd2

e la seconda partizione è 1 ----> 0-1

Comunque nella riga "Kernel"

Non c'è bisogno di mettere l'indicazione della partizione.

Basta semplicemente 

```
kernel /gentoo-2.6.17-r8/bzImage root=/dev/hdc4
```

----------

## crisandbea

 *faust wrote:*   

> Dovresti postare l' /etc/fstab per farci capire qualcosa in più...
> 
> /dev/hdc2 nella lingua di grub dovrebbe essere (hd2,1) mi pare
> 
> hdc è il terzo disco ----> hd0-hd1-hd2
> ...

 

concordo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Comunque nella riga "Kernel"
> 
> Non c'è bisogno di mettere l'indicazione della partizione.
> ...

 

invece va messa 

```

kernel (hd2,1)/gentoo-2.6.17-r8/bzImage root=/dev/hdc4 
```

perchè sarebbe 

```

kernel boot/gentoo-2.6.17-r8/bzImage root=/dev/hdc4 

```

 dove boot=(hd2,1)

----------

## faust

In realtà non c'è bisogno di specificare la dir che contiene l'immagine del kernel, a meno che questa non stia in una dir diversa da quella di default.

e la boot (precedentemente settata con root=...) è proprio la dir di default.

----------

## crisandbea

 *faust wrote:*   

> In realtà non c'è bisogno di specificare la dir che contiene l'immagine del kernel, a meno che questa non stia in una dir diversa da quella di default.
> 
> e la boot (precedentemente settata con root=...) è proprio la dir di default.

 

peccato che la guida ufficiale dice che deve starci.  quindi io la metterei in qualunque caso.

----------

## nikko96

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> I lkernel panic è questo:
> 
> ```
> 
> VFS: Cannot open root device "hdc4" or unknown-block(0,0)
> ...

 

Se stai cercando di bootare dal secondo hard disk(presumo che hdc sia il tuo secondo hd,come master sul canale ide secondario),in grub.conf la partizione di boot diventa:

```

root (hd1,1)

kernel (hd1,1)/gentoo-2.6.17-r8/bzImage root=/dev/hdc4
```

----------

## inspiron

con (hd1,1) e (hd2,1) mi da:

```

error 21: selected disk does not exist

```

cmq ho un solo hard disk

dimenticavo...

ho appena finito di installare con stage3...

----------

## MajinJoko

ci sono davvero una cifra di topic con lo stesso errore.

controlla l'fstab e controlla di aver incluso nel kernel il supporto al filesystem che stai usando.

----------

## Luca89

 *faust wrote:*   

> /dev/hdc2 nella lingua di grub dovrebbe essere (hd2,1) mi pare
> 
> hdc è il terzo disco ----> hd0-hd1-hd2

 

a meno che hda e hdb non sono anche essi hard-disk, per grub hdc viene identificato come hd0, grub conta solo gli hard-disk, non le altre unità.

 *Quote:*   

> Comunque nella riga "Kernel"
> 
> Non c'è bisogno di mettere l'indicazione della partizione.
> 
> Basta semplicemente 
> ...

 

Esatto

```
Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
```

Può essere che hai dimenticato di compilare il supporto al tuo filesystem?

----------

## inspiron

allora...

la / è reiserfs

/boot è ext2

nel kernel ho compilato come built-in tutto il possibile relativo a questi 2 filesystem

il mio /etc/fstab:

```
 

/dev/hdc2            /boot             ext2         noauto,noatime   1 1

/dev/hdc4            /                   reiserfs     noatime              0 0

/dev/hdc3            none             swap         sw                     0 0

proc                    /proc             proc          defaults              0 0

shm                     /dev/shm       tmpfs       nodev,nosuid,noexec      0 0

```

dove sbaglio?

----------

## crisandbea

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> allora...
> 
> la / è reiserfs
> 
> /boot è ext2
> ...

 

hai un unico hdd????

se si configura il grub cosi:

```

 root (hd0,1)

        kernel /kernel-2.6.17-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/hdc4

```

se non è l'unico hdd, allora prova cosi:

```

 root (hd2,1)

        kernel /kernel-2.6.17-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/hdc4

```

hai hai fatto questo :  

```
emerge sys-fs/reiserfsprogs
```

poi facci sapere eventuali errori.

ciao

----------

## inspiron

provsato tutto, ma niente...

sempre lo stesso errore...

non riesce ad aprire /dev/hdc4...

da che altro puo dipendere?

----------

## crisandbea

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> provsato tutto, ma niente...
> 
> sempre lo stesso errore...
> 
> non riesce ad aprire /dev/hdc4...
> ...

 

che hdd hai???

----------

## randomaze

domanda scema: reiserfs é staticamente compilato nel kernel?

domanda scema/2: se per /dev/hdc2 occorre indicare in grub hd(2,1), per quale motivo al primo tentativo funzionava anche scrivendo hd(0,1) che corrisponde a /dev/hda2? Sei veramente sicuro che il disco sia hdc?

----------

## crisandbea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> domanda scema: reiserfs é staticamente compilato nel kernel?
> 
> domanda scema/2: se per /dev/hdc2 occorre indicare in grub hd(2,1), per quale motivo al primo tentativo funzionava anche scrivendo hd(0,1) che corrisponde a /dev/hda2? Sei veramente sicuro che il disco sia hdc?

 

quoto in toto...

per inspiron:  postaci un :

```

fdisk /dev/hdX 

```

dove al posto della X metti il valore che ti dà fdisk.

ciao

----------

## inspiron

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> domanda scema: reiserfs é staticamente compilato nel kernel?
> 
> domanda scema/2: se per /dev/hdc2 occorre indicare in grub hd(2,1), per quale motivo al primo tentativo funzionava anche scrivendo hd(0,1) che corrisponde a /dev/hda2? Sei veramente sicuro che il disco sia hdc?

 

reiserfs è tutto compilato staticamente...

bisogna usare (hd0,1) visto che ho un solo hard disk che riconosce come /dev/hdc.... grub conta solo i dischi...

sbaglio?

----------

## crisandbea

 *inspiron wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   domanda scema: reiserfs é staticamente compilato nel kernel?
> 
> domanda scema/2: se per /dev/hdc2 occorre indicare in grub hd(2,1), per quale motivo al primo tentativo funzionava anche scrivendo hd(0,1) che corrisponde a /dev/hda2? Sei veramente sicuro che il disco sia hdc? 
> 
> reiserfs è tutto compilato staticamente...
> ...

 

non sbagli grub conta i dischi,  se riesci postaci un tuo fdisk.

----------

## alain-elkann

da stupido niub quale intendo restare, e dalla lettura del "fottuto manuale"  oserei affermare, giudicando la fstab di inspiron, che non sia soddisfatto il requisito d'installare grub, sulla prima partizione del primo disco;

cosa, questa, sempre tenendo conto della documentazione, che renderebbe necessario fare il "chainload" di grub, da un'altro "boot-loader";

----------

## crisandbea

 *alain-elkann wrote:*   

> da stupido niub quale intendo restare, e dalla lettura del "fottuto manuale"  oserei affermare, giudicando la fstab di inspiron, che non sia soddisfatto il requisito d'installare grub, sulla prima partizione del primo disco;
> 
> cosa, questa, sempre tenendo conto della documentazione, che renderebbe necessario fare il "chainload" di grub, da un'altro "boot-loader";

 

in base a cosa dici ciò ??? da dove capisci che non è soddisfatto il requisito d'installare grub, sulla prima partizione del primo disco;?????

----------

## alain-elkann

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

>  *alain-elkann wrote:*   da stupido niub quale intendo restare, e dalla lettura del "fottuto manuale"  oserei affermare, giudicando la fstab di inspiron, che non sia soddisfatto il requisito d'installare grub, sulla prima partizione del primo disco;
> 
> cosa, questa, sempre tenendo conto della documentazione, che renderebbe necessario fare il "chainload" di grub, da un'altro "boot-loader"; 
> 
> in base a cosa dici ciò ??? da dove capisci che non è soddisfatto il requisito d'installare grub, sulla prima partizione del primo disco;?????

 

/dev/hdc2            /boot             ext2         noauto,noatime   1 1 

sarebbe interessante conoscere cosa c'è su /dev/hdc1

forse in nostro amico inspiron sta installando su una configurazione che preveda il dual-boot

dico forse, ma potrei sbagliarmiLast edited by alain-elkann on Sun Oct 29, 2006 8:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## crisandbea

 *alain-elkann wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*    *alain-elkann wrote:*   da stupido niub quale intendo restare, e dalla lettura del "fottuto manuale"  oserei affermare, giudicando la fstab di inspiron, che non sia soddisfatto il requisito d'installare grub, sulla prima partizione del primo disco;
> 
> cosa, questa, sempre tenendo conto della documentazione, che renderebbe necessario fare il "chainload" di grub, da un'altro "boot-loader"; 
> 
> in base a cosa dici ciò ??? da dove capisci che non è soddisfatto il requisito d'installare grub, sulla prima partizione del primo disco;????? 
> ...

 

non c'entra nulla ciò, grub viene installato in qualunque caso nell' MBR.

----------

## alain-elkann

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

>  *alain-elkann wrote:*    *crisandbea wrote:*    *alain-elkann wrote:*   da stupido niub quale intendo restare, e dalla lettura del "fottuto manuale"  oserei affermare, giudicando la fstab di inspiron, che non sia soddisfatto il requisito d'installare grub, sulla prima partizione del primo disco;
> 
> cosa, questa, sempre tenendo conto della documentazione, che renderebbe necessario fare il "chainload" di grub, da un'altro "boot-loader"; 
> 
> in base a cosa dici ciò ??? da dove capisci che non è soddisfatto il requisito d'installare grub, sulla prima partizione del primo disco;????? 
> ...

 

no! grub viene installato sul MBR se esegui: 

grub> setup (hd0)

se invece esegui;

grub> setup (hd0,1)

....grub viene installato sulsettore di boot della prima partizione;

----------

## crisandbea

se tu invece leggi bene la guida, ed fai grub install, lo installa in automatico nell' MBR.

----------

## alain-elkann

cris

ti "leggo" leggermente in difficoltà, per cui ti consiglio amichevolmente di non perseverare, atrimenti l'ego di qualcuno potrebbe farsi male...

con simpatia

----------

## alain-elkann

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> se tu invece leggi bene la guida, ed fai grub install, lo installa in automatico nell' MBR.

 

grub-install, attenendosi alla guida è solo un metodo per installare grub;

l'altro è quello manuale dalla shell:

grub>

sempre secondo il manuale che credo di aver letto non bene.... di +

----------

## crisandbea

beh forse sono io che non sò leggere, ma credo che ho ragione e poi non è il posto adatto per esporre le proprie ragioni, comunque ti riporto le righe in cui parla di grub la guida per installazione da shell:

```

Codice 8: Installare GRUB nel MBR

grub> root (hd0,0)          (Specifica dove è la partizione

/boot)

grub> setup (hd0)           (Installa GRUB nel MBR)

grub> quit                  (Esce dalla shell di

GRUB)

```

----------

## inspiron

volevo solo dire che ho risolto...

avevo sbagliato a compilare il kernel...

----------

